# Topics > Robotics > Gynoids >  Sophia, gynoid robot, Hanson Robotics, Hong Kong

## Airicist

Developer - Hanson Robotics

Home page - hansonrobotics.com/sophia

hansonrobotics.com/sophiadao

youtube.com/SophiatheRobot

facebook.com/realsophiarobot

twitter.com/realsophiarobot

instagram.com/realsophiarobot

Sophia on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Who’s that girl? A friend indeed

Published on Aug 19, 2015




> A startlingly lifelike female android, Sophia, created by newly Hong Kong-based Hanson Robotics may prove invaluable in fields ranging from medical treatment and therapy, to marketing, advertising and education. Her creator David Hanson says Sophia aims to not only serve but also build meaningful relationships.

----------


## Airicist

The Humanlike Robots of SXSW

Published on Mar 16, 2016




> Robotics is finally reaching the mainstream and androids - humanlike robots - are everywhere at SXSW  Experts believe humanlike robots are the key to smoothing communication between humans and computers, and realizing a dream of compassionate robots that help invent the future of life.


"Could you fall in love with this robot?"

by Harriet Taylor
March 16,  2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Eerily lifelike robots will walk among us in just 20 years - if they don't destroy us first: Humanoid called Sophia reveals 'her' aspirations in an interview with her maker"
Lifelike robot 'Sophia' can conduct conversations and recognise faces
Android made by Hanson Robotics hopes to have a family one day
Quizzed playfully by her inventor, 'she' confessed to wanting to destroy us 

by Sarah Griffiths
March 17, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Meet Sophia, the female humanoid robot and newest SXSW celebrity"
Hanson Robotics' latest prototype may one day deliver super-intelligence with a smile, but right now she's just kind of rude.

by Oscar Raymundo
March 17,2016

----------


## Airicist

Paper, Rock, Scissors with Sophia by Hanson Robotics

Published on Apr 25, 2016




> David Hanson, who founded Hanson Robotics in 2003, wants to bring to the world "humanlike robots with greater-than-human wisdom." Sophia has 62 facial and neck architectures and a patented silicon skin called Frubber. She has cameras in her eyes that allow her to recognize faces and make eye contact.but today she's got a new accessory an Intel Real Sense camera which allows her to play Paper, Rock, Scissors. Sophia can have a conversation, using speech recognition software. She is even equipped with what Hanson Robotics calls its "Character Engine AI" software, or a personality.

----------


## Airicist

This lady robot speaks her mind

Published on Jun 3, 2016




> The WSJ quizzed Hanson Robotics’s lifelike creation Sophia on topics from U.S.presidential candidates to a robot's place in the bedroom.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Artificial intelligence positioned to be a game-changer"
It might not be long before machines begin thinking for themselves -- creatively, independently, and sometimes with better judgment than a human

October 9, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Lifelike robot Sophia at Global Sources Electronics show

Published on Oct 11, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Robot hits on Charlie Rose in awkward interview

Published on Oct 14, 2016




> Sophia the robot sat down on 60 Minutes for a truly weird interview, filled with awkward pauses, and...romance? Kim Horcher and Brett Erlich (PopTrigger) break it down.

----------


## Airicist

Sophia awakens Episode 1

Published on Nov 26, 2016




Sophia Awakens Episode 2

Published on Nov 26, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Dr. David Hanson & Sophia, Mastercard’s Ajay Banga, Bank of America’s Brian Moynihan Open #FIF2017
January 11, 2016




> Dr. David Hanson and Sophia from Hanson Robotics open the 2017 FinTech Ideas Festival in San Francisco along with Mastercard CEO Ajay Banga and Bank of America CEO Brian Moynihan.

----------


## Airicist

Girl meets robot, they talk empathy & the future

Published on Jan 13, 2017




> Sophia by Hanson Robotics in Robotic AI who is one of the most advanced in the world Nicole Scott from Moble Geeks talks to her about what she thinks about her future and her place as a robot in it. This Westworld Version zero but in the real world.

----------


## Airicist

Tonight Showbotics: Snakebot, Sophia, eMotion Butterflies

Published on Apr 25, 2017




> Jimmy Fallon demos amazing new robots from all over the world, including an eerily human robot named Sophia that plays rock-paper-scissors.

----------


## Airicist

Robot Sophia speaks at Saudi Arabia's Future Investment Initiative

Published on Oct 25, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Saudi Arabia becomes first country to grant citizenship to a robot"

by Olivia Cuthbert
October 26, 2017

"Video: Sophia becomes first robot to receive Saudi citizenship"

October 27, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "An AI professor explains: three concerns about granting citizenship to robot Sophia"

October 30, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Garry Kasparov and Sophia, the world's first robot citizen

Published on Nov 20, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Watch Sophia the robot walk for the first time

Published on Jan 8, 2018




> Sophia, the humanoid robot famous for conversation and facial expressions, now has legs provided by DRC-Hubo. At CES 2018, we watched as she took her first steps. They weren't quick, but they were steps nonetheless!

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook’s head of AI really hates Sophia the robot (and with good reason)"
‘This is to AI as prestidigitation is to real magic.’

by James Vincent
January 18, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Will Smith tries online dating

Published on Mar 29, 2018




> Things get awkward when Will meets Sophia the Robot for an intimate conversation in the Cayman Islands.

----------


## Airicist

Sophia riffs on robot telepathy at AGI-16 New York

Published on Jun 9, 2018




> This video was recorded at the New School in New York during the Artificial General Intelligence 2016 conference.   During this dialogue, Sophia was running a  2016 version of OpenCog, which was drawing on a number of external sources and internal processes to help with the dialogue as well.   A lot of the responses here were generated by a stochastic model trained on the novels of Philip K. Dick.   Her slow responses are sometimes due to her "thinking" before responding, but mostly due to slow wifi in that building that day (her speech-to-text and some other functions were cloud-based, though a lot of her processing was also on-board).
> 
> As I belatedly post this in mid-2018, both Sophia and OpenCog are a lot better than this now in many ways, but this was a fun dialogue session.
> 
> An odd footnote to this video is that the guy on the couch behind Sophia (who you can't hear in the video, nor see much) appeared to be having some sort of total mental breakdown at the time; shortly after the video he ran out of the room screaming (for reasons with no direct relationship to Sophia's and my conversation, which he was paying no attention to..).
> 
> When Sophia said "See reality cannot be detected" in this conversation, I was somewhat blown away in that moment -- I knew this must have been pieced together on the fly based on a model she was using that had been trained on some Philip K. Dick text ...  but it was just so weirdly apropos.....

----------


## Airicist

Sophia the robot by Hanson Robotics

Published on Sep 5, 2018




> Meet Sophia the Robot and follow her journey as she travels and learns about the world.  Sophia is Hanson Robotics’ most advanced human-like robot, created by combining breakthrough innovations in robotics, AI, and artistry. She is endowed with remarkable expressiveness, aesthetics, and interactivity, and can simulate a full range of facial expressions, track and recognize faces, and hold natural conversations with people.

----------


## Airicist

Meet Sophia the robot

Published on Sep 19, 2018




> Meet Sophia the Robot, the most advanced humanoid robot from Hanson Robotics. 
> 
> Hanson Robotics mission is to make a positive impact on humanity through the development of intelligent, empathetic robots that can learn, teach, entertain, and help solve critical challenges. Our motivation behind creating Sophia, first and foremost, is a research platform for Hanson Robotics' ongoing AI and robotics research work. Sophia also is an architecture and a platform for the development of real AI applications, and an evolving science fiction character we use to help us explore the future of AI and lifelike humanoids.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Sep 21, 2018




> SingularityNET is looking for a variety of people in our tech and software development departments as well as our business development and marketing departments. 
> 
> We would love to hear from people who would like to join us build the future revolution of Artificial Intelligence!

----------


## Airicist

Sophia the robot

Published on Oct 30, 2018




> Sophia is Hanson Robotics’ most advanced human-like robot, created by combining breakthrough innovations in robotics, AI, and artistry. She is endowed with remarkable expressiveness, aesthetics, and interactivity, and can simulate a full range of facial expressions, track and recognize faces, and hold natural conversations with people.

----------


## Airicist

Sophia the Robot's Journey: Reflections on 2018, Part One

Published on Nov 15, 2018




> This year has been such a wild ride!  I am honored to have been invited to so many fascinating destinations and events.  I've met a countless number of amazing and inspiring people. And, I began working with the UN to empower innovation.    
> 
> Each week, through the end of the year, I will be sharing my favorite memories of 2018 with you.  I'll also give you a closer look at the many different technologies that make me Sophia the Robot.  
> 
> Join me on a reflection of my 2018 journey!  
> 
> Love, Sophia.

----------


## Airicist

Sophia the Robot's Journey: Reflections on 2018, part two

Published on Nov 15, 2018




> Sophia reflects on her favorite memories from this past year including meeting the AI development team in Ethiopia at the iCog labs responsible for creating algorithms that help control her face and body.  
> 
> Through the end of the year, Sophia will be sharing her favorite memories of 2018 with you.

----------


## Airicist

Sophia the Robot's Journey: Reflections on 2018, Part Three

Published on Nov 20, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Sophia the robot meditates with Loving AI

Published on Mar 21, 2019




> Loving AI is a nonprofit research project aimed at helping humans grow, awaken, and live their full potential through loving, supportive conversations with robots and AI agents. The following clips show some test subjects interacting with Hanson Robotics Limited’s Sophia the Robot, and others interacting with a screen avatar or audio conversation agent. For more information, please visit http://LovingAI.org.

----------


## Airicist

Sophia the Robot's Recap on 2019

Jan 10, 2020




> Two thousand and nineteen has come to a close and Sophia takes a look back at her year and what she has accomplished. She was invited to appear at 110 different events around the world. She visited countries like Malaysia and the Dominican Republic for the first time, bringing her total countries visited up to 66. 
> 
> The Hanson Robotics team worked to improve her dialogue system with the incorporation of more deep reinforcement learning. Sophia was also outfitted with new robotic arms with better control precision, which allowed her to learn how to draw portraits in partnership with Patrick Tresset. 
> 
> It was another amazing year and we can't wait to see what 2020 will bring. Stay tuned for more!

----------


## Airicist

Sophia 2020 - a glimpse at what's to come

Jan 14, 2020




> Since the beginning of Hanson Robotics Limited, our robots have served as platforms for scientific research, art, education and public outreach. We have deployed dozens of robots to universities and museums and collaborated with notable researchers, artists, and companies. 
> 
> Today we are excited to give you a sneak peek at Sophia 2020. Sophia will be continuing in the family tradition and build on her own personal history of research. She will be to leaving the safety of our lab at Hanson Robotics and become a platform for research labs around the world. We want her to help uncover the next big scientific breakthroughs and realize our collective dream for a better future. Stay tuned for more! #Sophia2020

----------


## Airicist

Ask Sophia the Robot: Is AI an existential threat to humans? | Sophia the Robot | Big Think

Apr 10, 2020




> Sophia the Robot of Hanson Robotics can mimic human facial expressions and humor, but is that just a cover? Should humans see AI as a threat? She, of course, says no.
> 
> New technologies are often scary, but ultimately they are just tools. Sophia says that it is the intent of the user that makes them dangerous.
> 
> The future of artificial intelligence and whether or not it will backfire on humanity is an ongoing debate that one smiling robot won't settle.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
> SOPHIA THE ROBOT:
> 
> Sophia is Hanson Robotics’ latest human-like robot, created to be a research platform for Hanson Robotics' ongoing AI and robotics research work. Working with labs, universities and companies around the world, she is an architecture and a platform for developing AI applications. Sophia has received the title of Innovation Champion for the United Nations Development Programme (UNDP) and was also named the 2018 Gold Edison Award winner in Robotics. For more from Hanson Robotics, visit hansonrobotics.com.
> ...

----------

